

Ask HN: How to pitch your startup to tech blogs such as TechCrunch etc.? - linux_devil


======
kape
Kind a similar thread with some answers and tips.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6257550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6257550)

~~~
linux_devil
thanks

